# re new born piglets born monday morning



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hi
could anyone help me as i have very little knowledge on guinea pig, my female guiea pig has had three piglets on monday morning, ive seperated the male strait after the birth of piglets.
could any one let me know how and when to clean the cage without disturbing mother and babys, how ong is it before i clean them out.,
yours wendy517


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Guinea pigs aren't like hamsters and they are usually fine with cage cleaning and letting you handle their young - they don't eat them like many rodents do.

Don't forget to post some piccys of your new arrivals.

Also don't forget to remove any male guinea pigs from the litter when they are 3 weeks old or they could breed with their mother. 

You would have been better separating the male before she had the piggies because they usually mate again right after the birth so she may be pregnant again unless you actually saw the birth and know that the mating didn't take place.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear jazzy
I bought a little bottle feeder for piglets
will it be alright if i put it in the cage although the babies are suckling
she seems to be fine the young are feeding on garden mint but I am very choosy at this stage of putting different vegetables in.
I suppose I have to be very careful of what type of veg I introduce to them.
yes Ive actually parted the male as soon as the female was biting away to the cord to part them she was cleaning the up and i found her chewing the cord, the male was over the other side and did not interfer with her at all.
but I had to part him.
hes in the other cage next to her and temporary I had to put him in the big cockatiel cage, they are brother and sister, but the babies are so cute shes being a mum to them.
I do not really want to part with them after seeing what she went through
they are over 2 days old they were born at 7-30 Monday morning I happened to be there just after they were born, so the male did not mate with her as she chewed the cord away in front of me and continued to clean the blood up.
these are the piglet and bramble the mother, bumble is the father.
they are both in seperate cages now.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

here are some photos of bramble and piglets
will get some of bumble the male.
yours wendy517


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

aw what pretty piggies!!
My guinea pig had 5 babies saturday night! there so cute!!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Awwww, so cute.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear neza
your families are cute, i used to have a dog but i lost him last november, I did not know that I was going to have guinea pig that would have a family,
I picked 1 up tonight and hold him close to me, he just sat there and bramble the mother did not mind at all, he just relax, Ive never seen amnything so wonderful in my whole life, the way she cleans them,shes certainly a mother to be proud of.
yours wendy517


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Baby guinea pigs are a wonderful thing, I completely agree, *WENDY517*. 

My Gert had four and for the three weeks I had them it spent hours holding and cuddling them, they would fall asleep on my chest and burble happily when I stroked them behind their ears. I sort of regret only keeping one of them as a friend for the mom, I wished I had kept two, but at least they went to happy homes.

And hand raised pigs can be so friendly, my Truffle is the sweetest piggy on the planet.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear neza
they are wonderful and so cut, i picked them up or the 1st time yesterday and they are really very small,
what a lovely name truffles, have you been on Youtube just lately there is a little girt sing about her little piglet truffles it sound so sweet,
I picked a name for 1 of the boys, I have 1 with black ears just like his father bumble,
I am going to call the little one humbug, because he looks like the striped humbug sweets we had years ago, i cant think of what to call the other yet, but humbug might be a girl yet.
yours wendy517
I will upload some more photos of the piglets soon as they are over 3 days old now!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Humbug is an excellent name for a boar. 

Yes, aren't they fantastic to hold at that age, so small you can fit two side-by-side in one hand and stroke them both at the same time. I used to love doing that. 

Can't wait to see the new pics. Three days old already, wow, time sure flies when you've got fast growing baby piggies around.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww they are cute. Its sounds like you are doing the right things with them.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Are yousaying the dad of these babies is the brother of the mum?
If so please do not consider putting these two back together.
Although it may not be apparent now the babies could have genetic problems later on in life and it is totally irrasponsible breeding.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear naza
I have a little piglet he or she? comes running to me although shes only 3 days old bramble the mother shows not objection as to holding or feeding the piglets, I do not hold them or no more than a minute a time,so they graduarly get used to being handled, theres one with a little brown face he looks up with amazement, not understanding who we are to them, they are so giving, but I felt so sorry or bumble the male having to be parted from his mate, but it was for her benifit regding her heath,The little black and white one cute too, and so there is another one with a patch on his eye and he all white on his back, im uploading some photos ofthe little piglets and I may put them on pet videos on this site there little cuties, would you please send me some photos of your newborn.
yours wendy517


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear tody
I was given these two not knowing that they were family,
I dont want to breed them as they were only pets to me as I had lost my 16+ys old dougal last november, but I dont know such an awful lot about guinea pigs, I do know that these were always together, and I was told by the lady who gave them me that they had never been parted,
Its a shame but after I had them I did not know that they were brother and sister , but at least i think that, only what ive been told,
I had to part bumble the male because of the breeding process of course not through my fault, I have looked at them there all fine but bumble is in the other cage, if I put him in he may kill the young or even breed with her, it would not be fair on her, but mistake are made in this life not that i wanted it to happen, 
yours wendy 517
if you can tell me anything regarding the guinea pigs i would be grateful.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

That's great that they are already running to see you and be picked up. That little girl sounds so sweet, I wish I could hold them. 

It's too bad about Bumble, but you can't keep him with the girls anymore, not if he isn't neutered.

And I'm sorry if I misunderstood, but did you ask me to post some pics here of my newborn pigs?


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear neza
yes i would like to see them on photo if possible,
im sorry for bumble being on his own, but do you think that in a way it sounds cruel to have a animal put under anasetic to have him nuewted, I really dont know if bumble was a brother to bramble only what ive been told.
It made me think tonight thinking about it whether bumble is the brother, but i cant prove it, but if he is, do you honestly think that these little piglets will be ok.
they looked ok and were all feeding happily, but sometimes we dont look at these occurences as to what went wrong through the process of mating,
I suppose that when i got them that bamble was having her young then.
well its really to late to think a bout it now but there so cute and they may be quite healthy.
i know that animals are different to people,
I have no guilty concience for they have come to someone who is kind,
Im not breeding them, but only wanted them for a pet,
my house if full of pets and there as old as 15yrs old most of them.
they have lived a good healthy life and they would not of lasted this long without constant care.
dear neza,
how old will the babie be when they stop weaning of the mother,
do you also think that after 3 week after judging what they are, will i be able to put girls with moth and boys with father?
yours wendy517


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not saying you have to get Bumble neutered, sorry if it came across like that, just that you can't keep him with girls any longer. The piglets should be okay if their parents are related, the danger with inbreeding comes if you keep doing it, you get genetic problems and the such.

You have to remove the male pigs from the mom and sisters at three weeks. The girls might still drink from the mom for a little while after that but they don't have to. My Truffle weaned at four weeks, for example. You can try putting a male in with the father at that point and see how it goes with careful supervision. But males should only be kept in pairs, in my experience. Girls though, you can have as many together as you like. 

Here are the newborn pics of mine that you asked for:

Here is brand-new mommy Gertrude and her litter, just twenty minutes after she had them...










There were four little piggies, all cute as can be, none looked like their mom, they were multi-colored while she was a solid Golden Agouti. There was a brown and white one:










And an orange brown and white baby:










This one was also the same three colors, but as you can see in a very different way:










And this one appeared to be mostly black with little patches of orange here and there...










The black one is Truffle, the girl I kept. The orange stripe became a collar around her neck.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dar neza
your picture of your young piglet are lovely, they certainly, I think resemble mum, how did you go on with the boar, has he been seperated at this stage, or did you leave hom with the sow?
they do seem to resemble one another , you can tell the breed as well.
aparently bumble the male is a dutch, but I would not say that bramble apears to look the same as he, she could be another breed, i dont really know, she is 3 different colours chestnut brown/ black and white, but that is not a pure dutch gueinea pig, althought I possitive that bumble and bramble were not interbred and i have not intention of doing so at any stage.
the dutch guinea pig s usually [email protected] wht, although bramble couldbe a sister to bumble but they do look total different, they were born on the 9th january this year, would you even bother if they were family bro and sis at tis stage, cant do nothing about it now, I dont suppose that its no good getting alarmed about it, although ive heard many people inbreed animals to perfection, but i would not even temt to do such a thing because of the outcome of it all.
Im concerned, but its a little to early , to do anything which i cant alter what is,
the piglet look ok
theres no way of finding out earlier if there was any defect in the young.
1 looks like his father lk and wht with black ears with brwn down the end of the body
and 1s got a brown patch on his face, the the 3rd has got two different kinds a brown on his face, he looks like a razorback, a proper little hog, maybe he a boar?
they seem to have colourations of both parents and they look very perfect so far in there genetic colours.
yours wendy517
I really dont mind any1 giving me advice on this what i know very little about.
I wil post photos of piglets soon.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

WENDY517 said:


> dear jazzy
> I bought a little bottle feeder for piglets
> will it be alright if i put it in the cage although the babies are suckling
> she seems to be fine the young are feeding on garden mint but I am very choosy at this stage of putting different vegetables in.
> ...


Be careful to only feed small amounts of veg at this age in case it upsets their tummies. Make sure they have some good quality hay though as hay is a big part of a guinea pigs diet, and fresh water at all times.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

WENDY517 said:


> here are some photos of bramble and piglets
> will get some of bumble the male.
> yours wendy517


Awww they are thoroughly gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

WENDY517 said:


> Dar neza
> your picture of your young piglet are lovely, they certainly, I think resemble mum, how did you go on with the boar, has he been seperated at this stage, or did you leave hom with the sow?


If you mean the father, he was seperated from the mother long before the birth.

I think your piglets will be just fine, again the danger comes from multi-generational incrossing, just one should be okay. As they say, what happens, happens...


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear neza
I seperated the male just strit afterthe mother had her babies, I would not say that hes really fretting for her though they been together sometime, but he just wanted to breed with her and I cant let this happen again,
I thinking of geting bumble nuwtered and he may be able to go in with her, she ocassionaly bites the cag


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am sorry about this I must of pressed the wrong key,
she bite the cage bars sometimes but its because she wants to breed already with him,
but neither are fretting or each other,
all im bothered about at this time is solong as she looks after the young, I will have all of them cheked at vets soon.
I wondering that if there are 2 boarsamonst them, then thats going to make it difficult as number provoke fights.
the girls i think if they , I show no concern for having a number of girl, hope that these pups are ok, I noticed the one at dinner time he may havebeen sleepy although all of them are active and healthy so far,
he had fell ove and i thought he drop dead, but he was with it i tickled his chin, he made for, but i think he was tiered as he only over 4 days old, ive got numerous colours from a blk and wht dutch and another had redy brown the mother,
Ive got two different breeds from the parents,its most unuasual.
dutch are only blk @ wht breed.
but these have a lovely cineamon and russet brown colouration in.

yours wendy 
they are all enjoying there little peeled carots and spinach ect.
I think there doing fione so ar so good.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, sows can be ready to breed right after giving birth, that's why you need to have boar out well in advance of delivery, just to be safe. I bet they loved their veggies.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

yes they do love there vegies
I have prepared fresh vegetable for all of them, making sure that they get all to vitamins to avoid scurvy, which mainly is something that the sow can get shortly after birth,, they get all the veg, the only letuce which I give then with caution in the romanian red lea letuce, and they love it, but not to much,
they need to have proper food also, and I got they some timothy hay.
yes i removed the male when i seen the sow biting away the cord to release the young, I got him out strait away so he did not mate,

your little ones are lovely
I think they do resemble mum.
yours wendy517


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I only give them romaine as well, they love it though, you should hear Gert howl for it and run madly in circles when she sees me bringing it. 

Gert's babies definitely had her eyes and face shape, yes.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

They are soo cute!!
I have one Guinea pig and I wish she would have had little one cause they are so cute!!


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear neza
gert is a sweet looking guinea pig, I do love her redish colour she has, I wondered if you knew anything regarding the water bottle eeding or the babies, as I took a trip up to the vet the other day, they told me that there was no need to put any water in a little bottle feeder for them as its all done for them, would you say that it seem right a vet telling you that as bramble is drinking alot now because she feeding the young with more fluids, also do you think neza that its possible to tell with the noises the babies make at tyhis stage whether they are male and female, or do all the young make the same noises untill they are mature?
yours wendy517


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

I only had 1 to start with,
but I too thought so that they are so beautifum.
the little 1s are perfect, there only 3 inches long just over now and days old.
yours wendy517


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I'm no vet not an expert, but yes, the babies will be getting liquids from the mom through nursing. If you are worried about them not getting enough though you could put in a water dish. I don't use water bottles because I have a lot of animals and twice a day I swap out all bowls whether they need it or not so I don't have to worry about water contamination or staleness.

As for sexing the babies, I don't think you can tell what they are by the noises they make, never heard of that, but there are lots of great sources on the net for sexing the pigs, like this one.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hi 
could any one advie what to do
my piglets are 3 weeks old on monday
the father was seperated trait after birth,
could you please tell me as 1 of the piglet i have ive checked is munting the mother but hes too small
do i need to remove him to the fathers cage, and will he be safe with him as hes only nearly 3 wks old
he was try to mount the mother what should I do?
I have little experience of guinea pigs
yours wendy517


----------

